# LPA-1 Setup for First Time Amp buyer



## wadesi (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Folks,
I will be picking up a Emotiva LPA-1 locally through a seller over at the Emotiva Lounge. This is the first time I have ever owned a seperate amp so I have a quick question regarding my setup:

7 x Klipsch R-5800-W In Wall's:
FREQUENCY RESPONSE - 40Hz-20kHz ± 3dB
POWER HANDLING - 50 w max continuous (200 w peak)
recommended amplifier power	100W 
SENSITIVITY - 94dB @ 1 watt/1 meter
NOMINAL IMPEDANCE	8 ohms

Yamaha RX-V663 (Used as Pre-Pro)(95wx7 RMS)

I plan on using the LPA-1 for 5 of the channels at 125W each for sure. The question I have is if I should hookup channel 6 & 7 through the LPA at 50w per channel. Am I better off hooking channels 6/7 through my receiver? If all my receiver is doing is outputting 2 channels, can it perform better than the 50w per channel of the LPA?

One thing I've considered is it may be best to have a single "type" of amp throughout the sound stage to create a seemless transition between them.

Another option is to turn it into a 3 channel amp by combing two of the amps per channels bet I think that 250w/channel may damage my Klipsch speakers. Recommended power handling is 100W per Klipsch specs above....

Any pointers would be helpfull.

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In my opinion, I would bridge the LPA and run just your front LCR speakers and use the Yamaha to power the surrounds. Too much power is never a bad thing and your front stage will sound much fuller and dynamic going this route. The Yamaha will have no issues driving the surround channels and will run much cooler.


----------



## wadesi (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Tony. Do you think this much power will cause any damage to these speakers? I crank my HT up alot during movies, I don't want to blow one of my speakers...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't worry about that. Generally speaking, speakers do not get blown by using a receiver or amp with too much power. It is usually from distortion caused by playing your material too loud and not having enough power.


----------



## wadesi (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Guys, it looks like I'll have to pick up some Y adapters give the 3 x 250w setup a go.


----------



## wadesi (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Folks, it looks like I was incorrect about my power ratings. I was confusing just hooking up 3 channels with "Bi-Amping" which I have never done before. Here are the true power ratings per Emotiva:

• 7 channels - 8 ohm = 125 watts per channel (6/7 will run at 50 watts when both are used)
• 6 channels - 8 ohm = 125 watts per channel
• 5 channels - 8 ohm = 140 watts per channel
• 4 channels - 8 ohm = 150 watts per channel
• 3 channel - 8 ohm = 160 watts per channel
• 2 channel - 8 ohm = 170 watts per channel
• 1 channel - 8 ohm = 180 watts per channel

Now, am I going to be able to tell the difference between 125w and 160w on my fronts? Is it better to run all at 125 or just hookup my fronts to this as Tony suggested?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont confuse bi-amping with Bridging an amp, two totally different things. Bi-Wire is when you run one channel of an amp to drive the highs of the speaker and the other to drive the lows. Bridging is when you take the amps two channels and make them one larger wattage amp. not all amps are capable of this so make sure that you can do this before attempting. The LPA is capable of this.


----------

